# Comedy code



## Domski (Dec 6, 2006)

Is it just me or does anyone else think that those who write jokes in the form of 'code' are just heading a little bit too far up the geek scale?

I'm probably leaving myself wide open to an onslaught of uber geek abuse but come on guys, you're not doing yourselves any favours as far as portrayal to the wider world.

Dom


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 6, 2006)

Yup, I second that...but only cos I'm jealous that I can't code!  :wink:


----------



## Oorang (Dec 6, 2006)

There very nature of a code-joke is an "in-joke". It's meant to target a specific demographic. That fact that you find them "geeky" probably only means one of two things. Either you don't code and therefore don't get it. Or you DO code and are for some reason embarrased by being in that category. If the problem is the former, then I'm sorry you feel left out. If it's the later then maybe you should just embrace your identity.


OR Maybe I just am thinking way too deeply about a passing comment


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 6, 2006)

> ...but come on guys, you're not doing yourselves any favours as far as portrayal to the wider world.
> 
> Dom



Since I'm one of the "geeks" that's been known to do this; I reckon I get to repond... It's not that we , the geekish, don't give a rip about "our portrayal to the wider world".  But our priorities are being knowledgable, capable, helpful, polite & courteous.  And we've been known to tolerate those that are short-suited on tact if they're quite long-suited on technical know-how.  But if you think we give hoot as to whether we're perceived as "geeky".  Don't give a tinker's ****, my friend.  Maybe back in junior high or high school a geek might try to "conform" to non-geek's codes of humor and conversation.  But here in this forum, geeks are welcome to be as unapologetically nerdy as they wish.  I mean I wish _I_ had the creativity to have come up with Erik's nose bleed code.  _That_ was funny!  And I'm tickled that he shared it.

So, if the "wider world" thinks humor cast in VBA-speak ain't funny... "" says I.  But then again, I find "geekiness" a characteristic to be celebrated, not surpressed.

Oh, and I must confess, trying to reconcile a comment about "portrayal to the wider world" with the avatar you're flying does make my head hurt...


----------



## Oorang (Dec 6, 2006)

Just to inflict another piece of code on the planet.


```
Sub JustAThought()
    Dim ws As Excel.Worksheet
    Dim TheBox As Excel.Shape
    Set ws = Excel.Workbooks.Add.Sheets(1)
    ActiveSheet.Shapes.AddTextbox(msoTextOrientationHorizontal, 34.5, 18#, _
        186.75, 107.25).Select
    Set TheBox = ws.Shapes(1)
    Selection.Characters.Text = "This is the box"
    TheBox.ThreeD.SetThreeDFormat msoThreeD4
    ActiveSheet.Shapes.AddShape(msoShapeRectangle, 145.5, 42#, 58.5, 18#).Select
    With Selection
        .Text = "This is you."
        .Characters(Start:=1, Length:=12).Font.FontStyle = "bold"
    End With
    ActiveSheet.Shapes.AddTextEffect(msoTextEffect14, "Domski", "Impact", 12#, _
    msoFalse, msoFalse, 145.5, 65#).Select
    ActiveSheet.Shapes.AddTextEffect msoTextEffect13, "Fun", "Juice ITC", 36#, _
        msoTrue, msoFalse, 339#, 170.25
    MsgBox "Note the spatial relation.", vbInformation, "..."
End Sub
```


----------



## erik.van.geit (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi,

My experience in life is that "playing" with the stuff is the best way to learn something.
Creating games & joke-code was my first experience with programming.

Erik
musician, pianist*, composer, teacher and not at all a programmer

* next recital here at my home 10th february: all invited !


----------



## mrhartley (Dec 7, 2006)

Sense of humour springs to mind.

I dont get it.

If a coder tells a joke = they are geeky ?

So the opposite must apply:

If a coder writes code for a request of help on the forum = not geeky ?

I might have thought that prejudice dictates that you have it round the wrong way :P

~Mark


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 7, 2006)

```
Do
   If Not Intersect(Me, [GregTruby].Knowledge) Is Nothing Then
       With Me
            .Read:.Assimilate:.Learn
       End With
   Else
         Exit Do
   End If
Loop
Me.Ascend xlToGodHood
```


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 7, 2006)

Just for the record...
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
xlToGodHood < mrxlHelpLevels.xlAladin
```


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 7, 2006)

> Just for the record...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are many gods, but only one Aladin




EDIT: Edited to avoid causing offense


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 7, 2006)

Suggest you edit that to make "Gods" lowercase -- "gods" lest brother Van.Geit hafta admonish you...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 7, 2006)

Good point!

Don't want to offend Brother Van Geit - these monks can be dangerous (you'll know what I mean if you've read the Da Vinci code  )


----------



## Oorang (Dec 7, 2006)

Erik is a Monk?


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes, but don't tell the Pope.  I don't think his Holiness knows about Erik's young'uns...


----------



## erik.van.geit (Dec 7, 2006)

Monk, Pope, layman are no Biblical terms. Let's respect the pope as human being, but this person has no more authority then any christian. When it comes to adore statues and objects I would only advise: "don't follow that example".

No I am not a monk: just a man who tries to find God and get in contact. Miracles will not bring people to God, but it's a real support for me that I was saved 3 years ago from a surgeon-operation. The fracture was just gone without any human intervention.  


OK, guys,
Who will bring us back to the thread ?


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 7, 2006)

> Who will bring us back to the thread ?
> -e.v.g.



Sorry, Erik -- I'm not familiar with that concept  -- can you use Colo's HTML maker to provide an example of your desired output?


----------



## Oorang (Dec 7, 2006)

> Who will bring us back to the thread ?




```
Option Explicit
Sub FixThread()
    Dim Thrd As Thread
    Dim Pst As Post
    Set Thrd = CurrentBoard.Threads("http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=246668")
    For Each Pst in Thrd.Posts
            If Pst.Author = "Greg Truby" Then Pst.Delete
    Next Pst
End Sub
```


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 7, 2006)

nicely done, aaron!


----------



## Oorang (Dec 7, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 9, 2006)

Great code Aaron! I notice that there's new posts by the _Trubinator_ all the time - so maybe you should make that code recursive and across all threads?


```
Option Explicit
Sub FixThreads()
    Dim Thrd As Thread, Dim RemTrube As Date
    Dim Pst As Post
    RemTrube = Now + TimeValue("00:15:00")
    Set Thrd = CurrentBoard.Threads
    For Each Pst in Thrd.Posts
            If Pst.Author = "Greg Truby" Then Pst.Delete
    Next Pst
    Application.OnTime RemTrube, "FixThread"
End Sub
```

If it runs every 15 minutes, that'll limit Truby to only a potential 75 or so misdirecting posts


----------



## erik.van.geit (Dec 9, 2006)

```
'Option Not Explicit

Sub sorry_greg()
q = "drqhcur ,gnudneffo s'pqhp"

    With Application
    For i = 5 To 0 Step -1
    greg = greg & truby & .Substitute(.Substitute(.Substitute(StrReverse(Mid(q, i * 6 + 1, 6)), "q", "a"), "p", "t"), "u", "i")
    Next i
    End With
    
MsgBox IIf(Right(greg, truby) = "s", gregtruby, Right(greg, Len(greg)) & Application.Rept(" !", 5)), 48, UCase(Mid(greg, 18))

End Sub
```
this code can run


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 9, 2006)

Ah Erik, I have nothing but the greatest of respect for Greg - I may enjoy ribbing him once in a while, but it is never my intention to cause him any offense. He always has been (and prolly always will be) top MVP dog IMHO...


----------



## Oorang (Dec 9, 2006)

Did you just call Greg an Imho!?  That not nice either


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 11, 2006)

> ...I notice that there's new posts by the _Trubinator_ all the time...
> -pasty carrot



Actually, I'm afraid I'm gonna be scarce for a while, lads. Gonna hafta hunker down and pound out a few projects in the coming weeks so I'll have to leave the board in your capable hands.  I'll keep an eye out for Spanish posts.  But other than that you might not see too much of my 'tween now and the New Year.




> Did you just call Greg an Imho!?  That not nice either
> -oorang



Aaron, 

While I do appreciate the sentiment to defend my honor; at my age I prefer to take being call a 'ho' of any type a compliment.  For the implication is that I could actually get *paid* for selling my body instead of my mind. [hot ****] A dubious "honor" to be sure; but when yer married and in yer forties you take whatever crumbs the world tosses your way.


----------



## Oorang (Dec 11, 2006)

> but when yer married and in yer forties you take whatever crumbs the world tosses your way



So what you are saying is that you aren't cheap... But you're reasonable?


----------

